# Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021



## Joe Blow (4 December 2020)

Welcome to the Full CY 2021 Stock Tipping Competition everyone! 

I am starting this thread now so everyone can start thinking about their entries and those who would like to enter now can do so. There may be additional rules added before entries officially close. If so, this post will be edited to reflect them.

Just a reminder that no changes of entries are allowed during the year, so please choose carefully and with a 12 month time frame in mind. All stocks selected must be $0.10 or more at the time of entry.

The rules for the 2021 full year stock tipping competition are as follows:

Each entrant must select four ASX listed stocks.
No stocks that are trading at less than $0.10 on the day of entry may be entered.
A stock must have traded at least $100,000 in value in the five trading days prior to entry to be eligible.
If a stock is taken over it can be replaced. The exit price shall be taken to be the takeover price. The new stock must be nominated before the date the taken over stock ceases trading and the entry price of the new stock shall be taken to be the closing price on the day the taken over stock ceases trading.
The competition will run from Monday, 4 January 2021 to Friday, 31 December 2021.
Entry prices will be the price at the close of trading on Thursday, 31 December 2020.
The cash prizes will be the same as in 2020:

1st Place: $1000
2nd Place: $500
3rd Place: $350

When entering, please be sure to post your top pick for 2021, the stock that you believe will gain the most in 2021 and the reasons why in the relevant stock thread.

Entries are now open. Please enter at your convenience by posting your entries in this thread.

If you have any comments, feedback, or questions, please post them in this thread.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## oilleak (4 December 2020)

Righto.....I'll take an early stab.....

IOU..
GAS.
CUE.
CWX.....Top pick thanks Joe.


----------



## WilsonFisk (4 December 2020)

2021 Here we Come

BTH
SYR
TNT
WHK - Top Pick


----------



## explod (4 December 2020)

Good Joe, I'll take

SVL
REE
MYL and
FFR


----------



## tinhat (5 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> The competition will run from Monday, 4 January 2021 to Friday, 31 December 2021.
> Entry prices will be the price at the close of trading on Thursday, 31 December 2020.




Hi Joe, when do entries close?


----------



## Joe Blow (5 December 2020)

tinhat said:


> Hi Joe, when do entries close?




It's currently midnight on Sunday, 3 January 2021, although I reserve the right to extend that if necessary or desirable.


----------



## Springs (7 December 2020)

Cheers Joe GIB BDM CNB & RVR


----------



## Muchado (19 December 2020)

ADO - Top pick
BRN
SOR
ANP


----------



## jbocker (20 December 2020)

Thank You Joe.
*SPL* Top Pick  SPL - Starpharma Holdings | Page 6 | Aussie Stock Forums 
*CUE
GGG
BPT*


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2020)

*PAN *(on top), *EVN, PNR, RED* 

Commodities (gold, nickel, rare earths, uranium, iron ore, oil/gas)  to rock in 2021. Tech will continue to rally, although picking the wheat from the chaff will be difficult.


----------



## djones (24 December 2020)

LPE (top pick): energy retailer focused on strata/apartment units. Very consistent revenue growth since listing - should start to see operating leverage take hold and profit/cash building soon.

MAH: engineering contractor which continues to win big projects and should win another huge one from its majority shareholder.

EHL: mining equipment leasing company which is pumping out cash. As debt drops further this year i expect it to move back into the $2’s range.

FLC: wastewater treatment systems - should show massive cash influx in first quarterly from ivory coast project which has revenues almost as big as the market cap. From there if they get a few bulk china sales it should be a good year.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 December 2020)

*URF* - US Masters Residential Property Fund (Top pick)
*IRE* - Iress
*CXL* - Calix
*IHR* - intelliHR 

Thanks Joe


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

YOJ-- Yojee -- Top Pick.
SMX-- Security Matters
ID8-- Identitii
CCA-- Change Financial

Thanks Joe


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2020)

*4DX *- 4D Medical - top pick
*CXL *- Calyx
*AML *- Aeon Metals
*SE1 *- Sensera


----------



## Craton (28 December 2020)

Thanks for another year long tipping comp Joe.

*AXE 
BRN - Top Pick
HAV
THC*


----------



## brerwallabi (29 December 2020)

Quite a successful year overall but the portfolio in the 2020 competition didn’t do so well.
This year what I hold I will pick.
*VUL top pick
NML
XF1
BPT

VUL* would not qualify based on trading over the last 5days prior to picking however today the value of trades already exceed $500k please accept as I might forget to post tomorrow.


----------



## jonnycage (29 December 2020)

MGX - Top pick
SBM
MSV
TNT


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2020)

oilleak said:


> Righto.....I'll take an early stab.....
> 
> IOU..
> GAS.
> ...




Hi Joe.....

If CUE  (!£$£)  stays under the 10c level.....

Can I have GRV instead please.?

Thanks


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2020)

only half the entries received, two trading days to go. Joe has stipulated a minimum 30 participants .... C'mon (says the voyeur in me... I want to see your tips)


----------



## finicky (30 December 2020)

I'll entering but don't want to put in say, MBK, only to see it go ballistic in the last trading day of 2020
(I don't think I'll actually be entering MBK, just an example)


----------



## brerwallabi (30 December 2020)

brerwallabi said:


> Quite a successful year overall but the portfolio in the 2020 competition didn’t do so well.
> This year what I hold I will pick.
> *VUL top pick
> NML
> ...



Whoops I pulled the trading volume data on the options I thought they were being very light in trading it actually concerned me a bit must be old age.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2020)

*CPH*
DYL
RHY
MLX

Going to be tough this year finding a long term group for your portfolio.
CPH top pick.
Feel CPH will revisit and take out highs sooner than later.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2020)

WES.       Could crack $100
VUL.        Will it keep going gangbusters?
LTR.         Drill, drill, drill and find the fortune.
SDV.        A punt on science who keepeth us Pastafarians and miners and industry clean.

For me thanks Joe in 2021.

A combination of where I hope to see the luck of the drill and value companies go in 2021. I'll post in their threads.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (30 December 2020)

HZR top pick, because Peter2 has already picked PAN.
MCR
PAN
NAB


----------



## investtrader (30 December 2020)

SVL  - top Pick
ALC
AVZ
NMT


----------



## barney (30 December 2020)

Thanks @Joe Blow 

Money where my mouth is this year ....

I currently own all the Stocks on my 2021 picklist

*IBX *   (Top pick)  If the technology is proven, I wont need the other three Stocks lol ....

*ID8*   If enough high profile customers can be generated this could go through the roof

*SKY*   Tightly held Spec explorer ..... Punt with possibilities.

*AMP*   Only own a few of these.  Beaten up ex-blue chip.  Should have minimal downside from current levels.


----------



## ducati916 (31 December 2020)

4 random picks:

BSA
CCX
HLO
IGO

jog on
duc


----------



## qldfrog (31 December 2020)

I want gold silver commodities: oil and tech finance so randomly
DCN
SVL
BPT
IRE
Thanks Joe


----------



## Parse (31 December 2020)

Ok, short of entries I better step up to the plate.. even though I haven't been around much of late.

*G1A* - Top pick - Galena Mining
*ADT*  - Adriatic Metals
*ATU* - Atrum Coal
*PNR* - Pantoro

Thanks Joe!


----------



## finicky (31 December 2020)

Picks for 2021 Comp

*KCN*  (kingsgate Consolidated)
*HRZ*  (Horizon Minerals)
*BBOZ*  (strong bear ASX200 ETF)
*BBUS*  (strong bear S&P500 ETF)

*KCN* is my top pick. I confidently expect a resolution of its litigation against the government of Thailand in 2021 and rumour is that it will be in February or even earlier if the Thai Gov settles before judgement. Optimistic about outcome.

*HRZ* to get a juniour goldie in. HRZ seems cheap for the resources it already has and for its tenements abutting town of Kalgoorlie. Holds a decent amount of cash and equivalents relative to its market cap and making a bit more from campaign mining and toll milling. Possibility of a deal done for its Nimbus silver project during the year - sale or jv? I like HRZ management so far. 

*BBOZ* and *BBUS* would be well known inverse etfs to most that will make or break me in  the 2021 comp. They being leveraged bear bets against the ASX200 and the S&P500. I have a tentative plan to buy these myself but only when I see a chart change, a luxury I don't have for the comp. I expect these to cost me early on but maybe come on hard from back of the field.
.


----------



## kenny (31 December 2020)

*BRN*- Top pick. I remain a long term believer and expect more agreements to be formed over the year. They only need one major one to convert to be a game changer for the business.

*CPH *- expecting favourable TGA ruling soon for its low dose CBD product and further inroads into Canadian market through its Mernova Medicinal subsidiary.

*IMU *- biotech is a waiting game and IMU is a controversial choice but I'm playing the odds that the trials will reveal positive outcomes during 2021 for the Lung Cancer (Phase 1; PD-1 Vaxx) and gastric cancer (Phase 2; HER-Vaxx).

*BCC *- a sleeper and undervalued IMO as they transition revenue from a reliance on one off device sales and into recurring revenue from commissions on airtime usage.


----------



## rcm617 (31 December 2020)

KSL top pick
LPE
EYE
BRU


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 December 2020)

E2M *
GMA
DEG
NSX


----------



## access (31 December 2020)

EXR - top pick
BRN
SMN
3DP


----------



## greggles (31 December 2020)

*BET 
DEV 
GGG *- Top Pick
*TTB*

Thank you and good luck everyone!


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2020)

Please keep your entries coming folks. Let's make the 2021 competition a good one. 

Don't sit on the sidelines when you could be a part of this exciting competition and in the running to win cash prizes!


----------



## kinkypenguin (31 December 2020)

My picks are:

PLY - Top pick
CCR
ABY
ABB

<3


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2020)

kinkypenguin said:


> My picks are:
> 
> PLY - Top pick
> CCR
> ...




Welcome to our community @kinkypenguin! To complete your entry in the 2021 competition you just need to do the following:



Joe Blow said:


> When entering, please be sure to post your top pick for 2021, the stock that you believe will gain the most in 2021 and the reasons why in the relevant stock thread.




So just nominate which of your four stocks you think will perform the best in 2021 and then post a couple of sentences in that stock's thread (search for its stock code using the site search) explaining why.


----------



## kinkypenguin (31 December 2020)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to our community @kinkypenguin! To complete your entry in the 2021 competition you just need to do the following:
> 
> 
> 
> So just nominate which of your four stocks you think will perform the best in 2021 and then post a couple of sentences in that stock's thread (search for its stock code using the site search) explaining why.




Thanks! Just done that now


----------



## johnsy800 (31 December 2020)

Pm8 top pick
Ggg
Ltr
Has


----------



## Faramir (31 December 2020)

Hi @Joe Blow 
Here are my picks for 2021 in alphabetical order, I just choose them because I couldn't think of anything else.
I have already posted in their individual threads.

*A4N
OLL
SDV* - * Top pick??
*SSM*
Do I actually need to select a "Top Pick"? I choose one at random.


----------



## systematic (31 December 2020)

*TRS *The Reject Shop (_Top Pick_)
*PPG *Pro-Pac Packaging
*CAA *Capral
*AYS *Amaysim Australia

Thanks to all involved!


----------



## unit1122 (31 December 2020)

PBH - Customer acquisition will improve and brand recognition will grow in the US. I think this will grow in the second half of the year with sports betting taking hold in the US. More states will legalise to grow revenue to help recover from COVID


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2020)

Who left the door open, because it seems a bear has wandered in.  



finicky said:


> *BBOZ* (strong bear ASX200 ETF)
> *BBUS* (strong bear S&P500 ETF)


----------



## finicky (31 December 2020)

Yep, I is scared of 2021


----------



## kinkypenguin (31 December 2020)

finicky said:


> Yep, I is scared of 2021



i don’t blame you, i’m just hoping companies that are based online escape any major impact


----------



## Ieeroy (1 January 2021)

IHL - Top Pick
PDN
MEY
BRN


----------



## jamezo10 (1 January 2021)

Hey guys, just found this. Excited to join!

I was going to include CRO, however, they are below 10 cents. Still believe this is going to be a brilliant company.

*Z1P* (Top Pick) - Haven’t seen anyone else mention Zip, but I also believe in Zip and what Larry Diamond is doing. Maybe it’s because I’ve been involved in product testing for them in the past and really believe they’ll have a stellar 2021.

*IOU* - Definitely a risk, but I’m including this in my list too.

*JLG - *Has been a solid stock and seems to be completely under the radar. This is my 3rd. 

*ADT* - I’ve been with Adriatic metals for a while and think many holders will be rewarded in the coming years. So they are my 4th pick.

Best of luck everyone and happy new year!


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2021)

IBX  - top pick
PLY
EX1
TMZ

2021 - bullish year (for stocks anyway)


----------



## PZ99 (1 January 2021)

Oh Well here goes...

ASM top pick > https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/asm-australian-strategic-materials.35477/post-1105951

CXO

BPM

MBK

Cheers.


----------



## dutchie (1 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Who left the door open, because it seems a bear has wandered in.




There's a bear in there.


----------



## Canopus (1 January 2021)

ABR - Top Pick
HACK
COH
BWP


----------



## Padowan (1 January 2021)

Playing the natural resources theme from emerging discovery to cyclical trend in battery metals , here goes for CY21

LTR - Top Pick
AVZ
MGV
STX


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2021)

dutchie said:


> 2021 - bullish year ()



 2020 won


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2021)

_*Notice*_:  If I've liked your entry post for CY2021 then consider your entries are in the yearly competition for 2021.

If there's no "like" then there's a problem. I've already seen a few selections that are < 0.10.
I will notify people when I've checked through all the entries and reached this post.

eg *CUE* is longer eligible as it's price is <0.10 after it's recent "dry" well result.


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2021)

So far there's 34 accepted entries. There are a few incomplete entries which I'll ref here. 

@PZ99  MBK < 0.10.  You'll need a replacement.
@unit1122  We ask for four selections, so I'll need three more to go with your PBH.
@jbocker CUE < 0.10. You'll need a replacement.
@Springs  GIB <0.10. You'll need a replacement.
@explod  MYL <0.10. You'll need a replacement.


----------



## tech/a (1 January 2021)

Big thanks for your work on so many aspects of ASF Peter.
we all appreciate your tireless ( well it seems tireless) input.


----------



## Knobby22 (1 January 2021)

I have been exhausted this year. Covid has made me too busy and I have neglected stock picking but I have put the following together with low confidence:

SPL 3rd year lucky, surely approvals will come and covid spray also looks good.

AMP - never thought I would tip them but suspect we might see a takeover offer or two.

NMT - lot of upside.

SPZ - covid ending, smart parking needed

Overall think it will be a crap year for investors. But could finish well.


----------



## barney (1 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> If there's no "like" then there's a problem.




Even with the Comp, you have a working "System" @peter2  .... well done.👍

@Knobby22    I also have AMP as my 4th pick ...  Never discount the Hail Mary pick  🙏 (ps All mine are hail Mary picks, lol)


----------



## The Cruising Investor (1 January 2021)

SPL - expecting big things from this little Aussie Company
GOR - Junior Gold Producer
IOU - Big potential in Asian markets
CTM - Top Pick


----------



## Stonkytonk (1 January 2021)

Interesting to see a lot of "meme" stocks, those popular on HC and ASX_Bets being picked. A lot of mineral and exploration lotto tickets being selected as the best picks too. Recurring theme seems to be meme stocks with multi-hundred million dollar evaluations and no profit with minimal future tailwinds.

AFL - top pick
SP3
CAF
KNO

Also shout-out to the KinkyPenguin.


----------



## barney (1 January 2021)

I know @Joe Blow  would be quietly chuffed in welcoming the new Members above, and any others, for getting involved in the 2021 Competition. 

@Canopus 
@The Cruising Investor 
@Stonkytonk 

Welcome from all ASF Members chaps, and please feel inclined to post up your opinions on your Competition Stock pics and anything else you are interested in  

ps  Bear in mind, if you win the Yearly Comp as a new Member, it could be considered polite to "shout the bar" 🥴 (bourbon and coke thanks)

Cheers.


----------



## Headstrong (1 January 2021)

Im voting for;
DOU,
Z1P,
BRN,
IOU,


----------



## Craton (1 January 2021)

Warm welcome to the new members.



Headstrong said:


> Im voting for;
> DOU,
> Z1P,
> BRN,
> IOU,




Ahh... Headstrong, did you not read the T&C of entry?
Which is your top pick?

"When entering, please be sure to post your top pick for 2021, the stock that you believe will gain the most in 2021 and the reasons why in the relevant stock thread. "


----------



## barney (1 January 2021)

Craton said:


> Warm welcome to the new members.




Ditto ... Please feel inclined to become regulars on the Threads


----------



## bux2000 (1 January 2021)

Hi Joe and Thank You for giving me this opportunity and may I wish You and everyone a very Safe and Happy New Year

*PLS* top pick
*PEN
ATS
MYR*

All the best   
bux


----------



## IrishPride (1 January 2021)

Hey everyone,

EXR
NXL- top
ICI
ABR

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## bux2000 (1 January 2021)

Can I replace *ATS* which is ineligible  with *GXY* Please

Thanks
bux


----------



## PZ99 (1 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> So far there's 34 accepted entries. There are a few incomplete entries which I'll ref here.
> 
> @PZ99  MBK < 0.10.  You'll need a replacement.
> @unit1122  We ask for four selections, so I'll need three more to go with your PBH.
> ...



Sorry about that.

I'll take LTR instead


----------



## frugal.rock (1 January 2021)

SWF    Top pick
NSX
EPY
VOL

Thanks @peter2  & @Joe Blow

I'm with @barney, I also hold all of these picks. My mouth is where my money is.
Have really just thrown a dart on the "top pick" though. Cheers.


----------



## peter2 (1 January 2021)

Latest update:  *46* entries.

_Awaiting replacements for these invalid selections;_

@Stonkytonk *SP3* < 0.10 
@Headstrong *DOU* is currently suspended. 
@unit1122 Require another three selections to go with PBH. 
@jbocker *CUE* < 0.10
@Springs *GIB* < 0.10
@explod *MYL* < 0.10


----------



## Stonkytonk (1 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Latest update:  *46* entries.
> 
> _Awaiting replacements for these invalid selections;_
> 
> @Stonkytonk *SP3* < 0.10




Replace SP3 with SXE


----------



## jbocker (2 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> So far there's 34 accepted entries. There are a few incomplete entries which I'll ref here.
> 
> @PZ99  MBK < 0.10.  You'll need a replacement.
> @unit1122  We ask for four selections, so I'll need three more to go with your PBH.
> ...



Thank You @peter2
I will take *SXL* as a replacement albeit I no longer hold. But that makes it, a good start.


----------



## qldfrog (2 January 2021)

qldfrog said:


> I want gold silver commodities: oil and tech finance so randomly
> DCN
> SVL
> BPT
> ...



@peter2 i forfot to specify  a top pick  ..did not read rules properly..svl as top pick


----------



## Emm489 (2 January 2021)

MYQ - Top pick
4DX
MYD
14D


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (2 January 2021)

2021
CXO Lithium in NT
XRO cloud base server business software
GEM educational technology 
IVC - Teaching my daughter about the stock market and she stated that she wants shares in death, being a teenager smarty pants reply. I looked it up ... and now she owns shares.


----------



## explod (2 January 2021)

explod said:


> Good Joe, I'll take
> 
> SVL
> REE
> ...




Thank you peter2 for picking this up. So MYL is replaced by PNR.

So new application:-

SVL
REE
FFR and
PNR

And the very best to you all in 2021


----------



## Bazzi (2 January 2021)

1. EXL - Top pick
2. TMR
3. FCT
4. SGQ

Feeling that Cannabis will be revisited for a run in 202

Thanks Joe & Peter!


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2021)

oilleak said:


> Righto.....I'll take an early stab.....
> 
> IOU..
> GAS.
> ...




Hi ,

I may have fallen foul of the $100k rule with two of my picks .... CWX and GAS ...

If we are enforcing the rule can I please replace with MEE and NOV .

Cheers


----------



## basilio (2 January 2021)

TLG top pick.  
APC
HZR
EXL

Thanks Peter 2 - Joe


----------



## UMike (2 January 2021)

I always miss out due to being late.
Never seen the restaurant and Shopping Centre so quiet. Scary tbh

CAU - Top Pick
MSB
PAN
KCN

I have already posted on the CAU thread. I intend to research it more and update it as the year gos by.

Very pessimistic about the coming year and as having that feeling am heavily in cash.

End of JK Will be an important landmark date going forward. Receivers and legal entities may well do well. Fallout of COVID is yet to come.


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2021)

oilleak said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I may have fallen foul of the $100k rule with two of my picks .... CWX and GAS ...
> 
> ...




If CWX is out ....GRV top pick please.


----------



## peter2 (2 January 2021)

oilleak said:


> I may have fallen foul of the $100k rule with two of my picks .... CWX and GAS ...




I've been lenient with the 100K traded rule as the past two weeks have been shortened due to holidays. I've looked at the price charts and if there's reasonable price data with not a lot of gaps (low volume days)  I've allowed the selections.

@oilleak I think you got a like (selections accepted) on your follow up post.   Accepted selections are : *IOU, GAS, GRV, CWX* You've had some success in the monthly comp, good luck in the yearly.


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> I've been lenient with the 100K traded rule as the past two weeks have been shortened due to holidays. I've looked at the price charts and if there's reasonable price data with not a lot of gaps (low volume days)  I've allowed the selections.
> 
> @oilleak I think you got a like (selections accepted) on your follow up post.   Accepted selections are : *IOU, GAS, GRV, CWX* You've had some success in the monthly comp, good luck in the yearly.



Cheers Peter .


----------



## peter2 (2 January 2021)

_Update and marke_r.  *48* selections so far  

If you've got a "like" from me in this thread then your selections are in my spreadsheet. 

Joe, will look for your post about your "top pick" in the individual stock threads. If would be great if we posted our reasons for all four selections in the stock threads. 

_Awaiting replacements from_: Headstrong, unit1122, Springs.


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (2 January 2021)

barney said:


> I know @Joe Blow  would be quietly chuffed in welcoming the new Members above, and any others, for getting involved in the 2021 Competition.
> 
> @Canopus
> @The Cruising Investor
> ...



Hell yeah, if I win it’s Blanton‘s boubon 🥃, you can have the coke 😂 a cola


----------



## Copperbum (3 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2021 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> I am starting this thread now so everyone can start thinking about their entries and those who would like to enter now can do so. There may be additional rules added before entries officially close. If so, this post will be edited to reflect them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Copperbum (3 January 2021)

IBX on top..IOU...NVA...AR9


----------



## Balder (3 January 2021)

SVL 
KZR
DCN
PH8 top pick.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2021)

My picks are:

NHC (top pick)
FLT
IPL
SM1

Essentially betting on some improvement in the overall situation.


----------



## charlsie (3 January 2021)

VHT (top pick)     I don't hold yet
RMX                     largest holding by volume
MRM                    my Achilles of the trading world 
MCR                     the resurrection is coming


----------



## Cam019 (3 January 2021)

AUDS - Geared long AUD/USD ETF
MOC - Mortgage Choice
SDV - SciDev *(Top pick)*
SKF - Skyfii


----------



## Ferret (3 January 2021)

SPL - StarPharma Holdings (top pick)
GOR - Gold Road Resources
APX - Appen
Z1P - Zip Co

I don't currently hold any of these, but will probably have a dabble in all four.  Definitely in SPL.

I generally prefer larger companies and some dividends, but they are not the companies that are likely to do well in a comp like this.


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2021)

_Update_:   *52* complete entries so far.

_Awaiting replacements for_:
@Balder  PH8 may I assume you meant PM8 ?
@charlsie RMX < 0.10, MRM < 0.10 You'll need replacements >= 0.10. 

Headstrong, unit1122, Springs: waiting for replacements from you also.


----------



## craigj (3 January 2021)

WHK    Top pick
ARL
SGQ
MXR


----------



## Balder (3 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> _Update_:   *52* complete entries so far.
> 
> _Awaiting replacements for_:
> @Balder  PH8 may I assume you meant PM8 ?
> ...



Sorry Peter, Yes typo should be PM8 Please


----------



## Dark1975 (3 January 2021)

G'day 
I'll throw my hat in on some small caps I currently hold

MNS - magnis energy ( graphite miner ) 
MCR - mincor resources (nickel miner)
PLS- pilbara minerals ( lithium miner ) 
CLQ - ( top pick ) clean teq 

Most of these miners are due to the demand of lithium/ nickel and graphite used in EV and all batteries and tech which demand is set to expload  5 fold by 2025


----------



## Clansman (3 January 2021)

BET - Betmakers  - top pick
AFG - Australian Finance Group
RRL - Regis Resources
AWC- Alumina


----------



## charlsie (3 January 2021)

apologies pete2, pays to read the rules, sorry for the incoveinience
i'll replace with QFE please


----------



## Joe Blow (3 January 2021)

Last call for entries. The deadline is midnight tonight.

If you are reading this and you have already entered, please check that you have posted in the thread of your top pick with your reasons why you believe it will outperform any other stock on the ASX this year. You only need to post a few sentences, although more detail is obviously very welcome.

I will go through all the entries tomorrow and tag those who have not yet completed this part of the entry process.


----------



## hhka (3 January 2021)

Hi Joe and Peter,

Please note my choices:

SPT (Top Pick)
CPH
ICI
PEN

Happy New Year and thank you!


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2021)

*MLX *- Top Pick
SYR
LOT
MNS

Thanks Joe and Peter.


----------



## Ada95 (3 January 2021)

This is harder to choose than I thought - so much potential out there, plus a few on the cusp of eligibility.

*IBX* - top pick. any sniff of success will see it rocket.
*RHY* - will continue solid growth.
*ADN* - end of 2021 will be close enough to production, and enough time to evaluate new product uses.
*AR9* - the next set of financials, plus time for the layman to comprehend exactly what's being offered.

Ada.


----------



## PetEarwig (3 January 2021)

Hi everyone, thanks for the invitation to join the competition. 
I'll take:
PIQ 
AGH (top pick)
REE
TNT


----------



## peter2 (3 January 2021)

_Update_:  *60* entries so far. 

_5 incomplete entries_: 
@charlsie  You've added QFE and you need to add another because you selected *two* stocks < 0.10 (RMX, MRM). 
Another replacement please.

@Headstrong  DOU is suspended and therefore invalid. A replacement please.
@Springs  GIB is <0.10. A replacement please.
@unit1122  You need another three selections.


----------



## aus_trader (3 January 2021)

I have a few rippers for this year    !

Oh No, they are trading below 10c  , like DCC and LIT, my latest stock purchases in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*

Oh well, here are my choices trading above 10c:

NMT - Top pick
SVL
TFL
FIJ

Thanks Joe and Peter2.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

Entries are now officially closed. No further entries will be accepted after this post.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I have a few rippers for this year    !
> 
> Oh No, they are trading below 10c  , like DCC and LIT, my latest stock purchases in the *Speculative Stock Portfolio*
> 
> ...



11:57 🤪


----------



## bigdog (4 January 2021)

Corporate Travel CTD (top pick)

Primewest Group PWG

Galaxy Resources GXY

Sonic Healthcare SHL


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

OK, OK. Entries are *now* officially closed. No entries will be accepted after this post.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2021)

Did any of the usual suspects from "General Chat" manage to get off their polished asses and put in an entry.

I ask only as their picks might show a control group, who have no interest or knowledge in or of stocks, against which success in stock picking might be measured. 

I treasure their opinion on trifles such as human rights and catching a cold or the plague.

If not, may I offer " The Dart " for the Y2022 Comp.

It is closed for Y2021 @Joe Blow or are we playing Sicilian rather than Ndrangheta Rules?

gg


----------



## barney (4 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> *are we playing Sicilian rather than Ndrangheta Rules*?
> gg




Lol.  Your kind of people Garps?!  😜



The *'Ndràngheta* is an incredibly powerful, highly organized, technologically advanced, universally feared and extremely secretive worldwide Italian organized crime syndicate, secret society, militarized organization, military-type empire, mercenary empire, intergovernmental organization, global organization, hyperpower, global superpower, terrorist organization, drug trafficking organization, arms trafficking organization, money laundering organization, paramilitary-subversive organization, and a multi-trillion dollar global criminal empire originating in Calabria, Italy


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It is closed for Y2021 @Joe Blow or are we playing Sicilian rather than Ndrangheta Rules?




Neither. We're playing Joe Blow rules. Those rules are:

1. I make the rules.
2. When in doubt refer to Rule #1.
3. Any violation of the above rules results in a kneecapping or, at the very least, an offer you can't refuse.


----------



## peter2 (4 January 2021)

Commonly selected stocks.   This year it's *BRN*.


----------



## dutchie (4 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Did any of the usual suspects from "General Chat" manage to get off their polished asses and put in an entry.
> 
> I ask only as their picks might show a control group, who have no interest or knowledge in or of stocks, against which success in stock picking might be measured.
> 
> ...



Challenge accepted! My 4 vs Your 4


----------



## peter2 (4 January 2021)

Why not make it a threesome.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

OK, I have gone through all the entries and have the following to report:

*Entrants who did not post in the thread of their top pick*

@WilsonFisk
@djones
@Craton
@johnsy800
@Ieeroy
@jamezo10
@Canopus
@IrishPride
@Emm489
@Red Dwarf01
@Copperbum
@Dark1975
@Clansman
@hhka
@Ada95

To rectify this, those entrants listed above must search for the thread of their top pick and post in that thread outlining why they think their top pick will outperform in 2021. You don't need to post a long essay, although I won't complain if you do. A short paragraph will suffice.

*Entrants who did not nominate a top pick*

@Springs
@Garpal Gumnut
@ducati916
@qldfrog
@Knobby22
@Headstrong

To rectify this, can those entrants please specify which of their four entries is their top pick and then post in that stock's thread outlining why they think it will outperform in 2021.

If you have any questions, or believe I am wrong, please let me know in this thread.

Thank you all for your co-operation.


----------



## qldfrog (4 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> OK, I have gone through all the entries and have the following to report:
> 
> *Entrants who did not post in the thread of their top pick*
> 
> ...



I will stick to SVL as my top pick




__





						Tipping Competition for Full CY 2021
					

Interesting to see a lot of "meme" stocks, those popular on HC and ASX_Bets being picked. A lot of mineral and exploration lotto tickets being selected as the best picks too. Recurring theme seems to be meme stocks with multi-hundred million dollar evaluations and no profit with minimal future...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				



and the reasons:




__





						SVL - Silver Mines
					

I am a committed silver bug, have been for many years. Have been trading SVL up and down for the past 12 months as it has some big swings both intraday and over longer periods. As many have noted earlier, there is a dearth of pure silver plays on the ASX. Silver is generally mined as by product...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## ducati916 (4 January 2021)

ducati916 said:


> 4 random picks:
> 
> BSA
> CCX
> ...




BSA is top (hence top of the pile). Alphabetical, B before C, H and I.

jog on
duc


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> WES.       Could crack $100
> VUL.        Will it keep going gangbusters?
> LTR.         Drill, drill, drill and find the fortune.
> SDV.        A punt on science who keepeth us Pastafarians and miners and industry clean.
> ...



SDV is my top pick for 2021 thanks @Joe Blow . I've already posted in its thread. ISciDev


Joe Blow said:


> OK, I have gone through all the entries and have the following to report:
> 
> *Entrants who did not post in the thread of their top pick*
> 
> ...




(SDV) is in the development and application of both chemistry and process control for solids-liquid separation. SciDev brings in technology, chemistry, management and manufacturing capabilities to solve pressing operational and environmental issues for the mining, construction, water treatment and oil & gas markets.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Why not make it a threesome.
> 
> View attachment 117693



@dutchie @basilio Accepted. May I ask you @peter2 to change my top pick to SDV. It was down 3% today, but hey, its not winning that counts. Repeat gg 100 times to yeself.  "Its not winning that counts."  

gg


----------



## Springs (4 January 2021)

Sorry guys been away back on deck replacement for GIB will be DEV I’ll go for top pick BDM . Springs


----------



## Springs (4 January 2021)

Sorry I see DEV is taken I will replace GIB with TMZ


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (4 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> OK, I have gone through all the entries and have the following to report:
> 
> *Entrants who did not post in the thread of their top pick*
> 
> ...



My apology, my top pick as I listed is CXO as it was my first share that I bought on the stock exchange last year @4cents a share and it was a new business, local jobs, support the economy, keep Australia moving.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

Red Dwarf01 said:


> My apology, my top pick as I listed is CXO as it was my first share that I bought on the stock exchange last year @4cents a share and it was a new business, local jobs, support the economy, keep Australia moving.




Thanks, but you need to post that in the CXO thread.


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (4 January 2021)

Red Dwarf01 said:


> 2021
> CXO Lithium in NT my top pick as this was the first share that I bought on the stock exchange last year @4 cent, local jobs helps the economy of Australia
> XRO cloud base server business software
> GEM educational technology
> IVC - Teaching my daughter about the stock market and she stated that she wants shares in death, being a teenager smarty pants reply. I looked it up ... and now she owns shares.


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (4 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks, but you need to post that in the CXO thread.



Okay, thanks and I have completed the task


----------



## Knobby22 (4 January 2021)

SPL  starpharma is my top pick Joe. Comments posted.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

barney said:


> *'Ndràngheta* is an incredibly powerful, highly organized, technologically advanced, universally feared and extremely secretive worldwide Italian organized crime syndicate, secret society, militarized organization, military-type empire, mercenary empire, intergovernmental organization, global organization, hyperpower, global superpower, terrorist organization, drug trafficking organization, arms trafficking organization, money laundering organization, paramilitary-subversive organization, and a multi-trillion dollar global criminal empire originating in Calabria, Italy



Do they speak Russian?


----------



## frugal.rock (4 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Do they speak Russian?



Wise guy, eh? lol. 🧨


----------



## IrishPride (4 January 2021)

IrishPride said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> EXR
> NXL- top
> ...



I chose NXL because they’ve got some big time customers and should continue to acquire new ones.. unique sector as cyber security related businesses are only getting more in demand


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2021)

IrishPride said:


> I chose NXL because they’ve got some big time customers and should continue to acquire new ones.. unique sector as cyber security related businesses are only getting more in demand




Thanks @IrishPride, but you'll need to post that in the NXL thread.


----------



## Paul Idstein (4 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Welcome to the Full CY 2021 Stock Tipping Competition everyone!
> 
> I am starting this thread now so everyone can start thinking about their entries and those who would like to enter now can do so. There may be additional rules added before entries officially close. If so, this post will be edited to reflect them.
> 
> ...




Hey - hope I'm not too late - just joined. Either way, here goes . . .
1. OZL - Great fundamentals, chart looks good, expecting to see Copper prices increase throughout 2021.
2. SEK
3. MIN
4. WOW
Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Copperbum (4 January 2021)

Copperbum said:


> IBX on top..IOU...NVA...AR9



IBX...cancer detection technology thats entering human trials imminently...a whiff of success then multibags.


----------



## Miner (4 January 2021)

IBX - sure shot for people to hold patience for a year - top pick
BD1 - Fluke
HZR - Hydrogen prospect and potential to be taken over by Chris Ellison even if now MIN has got out of the substantial holder
BGL - fantastic gold project
XPE - Fluke
If not too late to add


----------



## aus_trader (5 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Commonly selected stocks.   This year it's *BRN*.
> 
> View attachment 117690



Great summary @peter2  

I might have a chance this year, given I have two picks amongst the most popular ASF stock picks


----------



## Dark1975 (5 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> OK, I have gone through all the entries and have the following to report:
> 
> *Entrants who did not post in the thread of their top pick*
> 
> ...




My top pick was CLQ - clean teq 

In short summary , The demand for mining with the boom of lithium batteries , ev and tech will see this company  flourish along side of these mining operations as clean teq recycles and rectifies and purifies mining waste water, 
Also has won a few contractors thru Qld


----------



## Joe Blow (5 January 2021)

Folks, please post your reasons as to why you believe your competition top pick will outperform *in the thread for that stock*, not in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Craton (5 January 2021)

My apologies Joe. 
Dunno what happened, am sure I posted and so too, I note that I've missed out on the Jan 2021 Tipping also.
Gremlins? Maybe.
Connection errors? Possible.
Festive fluids? More likely the case, lol.


----------



## peter2 (5 January 2021)

Here's all the competition selections with the starting prices. We've 63 competitors plus 3 late entries. I've included the late entries so that they can have bragging rights should their selections do well. There's six vacant spots on the spreadsheet if people want to post some selections for bragging rights only. They'll be tagged as late entries also. 

Please check that your selections are correct and show the correct Dec closing price. The spreadsheet shows order of entry. I've carefully vetted all selections and posted the person with the best chance of winning on top to start the year off.


----------



## peter2 (5 January 2021)

Apologies to the GC threesome. I included a grey background but it doesn't show up very well in the pic. Perhaps I'll use a darker blue rinse so that it's easier to find you throughout the year.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2021)

Red Dwarf01 said:


> CXO .... ..... XRO  ...... GEM
> and then IVC - *Teaching my daughter about the stock market and she stated that she wants shares in death, being a teenager smarty pants reply. * ... .



... and continuing the education; a lesson for _Ms S/P  _in _diversification_. Next cab off the rank should not be PFP but perhaps MVF


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Did any of the usual suspects from "General Chat" manage to get off their polished asses and put in an entry.



I was hoping David Hunter would  drop in and infuse the competition with his (their?) wisdom.


----------



## Red Dwarf01 (6 January 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ... and continuing the education; a lesson for _Ms S/P  _in _diversification_. Next cab off the rank should not be PFP but perhaps MVF



Thanks for your input,
MVF  also increases early menopause side effect of treatment rarely discussed like tailored HRT using a endocrinologist. Maybe also cover the God angle to with PPH : )
Currently Ms S/P is learning about dividend reinvestment and if I stuff it up it’s off to PFP for me.


----------



## johnsy800 (9 January 2021)

johnsy800 said:


> Pm8 top pick
> Ggg
> Ltr
> Has



Pm8  rare earth mine soon to start construction, government backed. Bfs released shortly numbers will be huge. Believe it will be bought out


----------



## aus_trader (10 January 2021)

johnsy800 said:


> Pm8  rare earth mine soon to start construction, government backed. Bfs released shortly numbers will be huge. Believe it will be bought out



That thing has gone to the moon already (see attached chart below) !

I try and pick this type of thing *early* in my yearly competitions and in my spec and medium term portfolios that is shown publicly here at ASF. Picking them up *early* is not easy of course. I wish there was a way we could get in on these type of moves early, not once the train has left the station .

Just a general comment to all ASF members with regards to collaborating our efforts to get into gems like PM8 in it's early days. As for the full year pick, best of luck to you *johnsy800 *there may be some steam left in that train


----------



## johnsy800 (10 January 2021)

aus_trader said:


> That thing has gone to the moon already (see attached chart below) !
> 
> I try and pick this type of thing *early* in my yearly competitions and in my spec and medium term portfolios that is shown publicly here at ASF. Picking them up *early* is not easy of course. I wish there was a way we could get in on these type of moves early, not once the train has left the station .
> 
> ...



Been on this one since $0.14 still got a long way to go in my opinion


----------



## The Cruising Investor (14 January 2021)

Is there a page anywhere to track results on demand?


----------



## Joe Blow (14 January 2021)

The Cruising Investor said:


> Is there a page anywhere to track results on demand?




Unfortunately no. @peter2 very kindly provides monthly updates, so check this thread around the end of each month for an update so you can see where you're currently placing in the competition.


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2021)

OK let me compile a top 10. 

While I'm doing this, the GC3 have started well.


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2021)

*Current top 10*:  Can you believe that GG is in the top 3!


----------



## tech/a (14 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> *Current top 10*:  Can you believe that GG is in the top 3!
> 
> View attachment 118422



 And I’m not last !


----------



## Paul Idstein (14 January 2021)

I am assuming that I entered my nominations too late for this Competition?


----------



## Joe Blow (14 January 2021)

Paul Idstein said:


> I am assuming that I entered my nominations too late for this Competition?




Hi Paul, yes unfortunately your entries were received after the deadline for entries in this year's competition had passed.

Feel free to enter the monthly competitions throughout the year, and consider giving the 2022 competition a shot when entries open in December this year.


----------



## Paul Idstein (14 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Paul, yes unfortunately your entries were received after the deadline for entries in this year's competition had passed.
> 
> Feel free to enter the monthly competitions throughout the year, and consider giving the 2022 competition a shot when entries open in December this year.



OK - thanks for the heads up


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2021)

@Paul Idstein   Your selections have been noted and will be included in the monthly updates. You'll be able to see your progress throughout the year. Unfortunately being late makes you unable to win any prizes but I have noted your name and selections in my spreadsheet. (top right corner)

You can check out all the selections in the pic located in post #140. I'll copy it here for you and the other late entrants.


----------



## Muchado (15 January 2021)

Thanks for the update Pete2, my luck surely wouldn't have lasted til the end of the month .


----------



## jamezo10 (21 January 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> Folks, please post your reasons as to why you believe your competition top pick will outperform *in the thread for that stock*, not in this thread.
> 
> Thanks.



Doing now for Zip! Sorry only just realised had to give a full reason in the Zip section. Thanks so much!


----------



## peter2 (29 January 2021)

*CY 2021 Competition update*:    *End of January 2021*,   *XAO +0.3%*

_*Leader*_*:* @Muchado *+70%*

_*2nd*_*:* @Garpal Gumnut *+50%*

_*3rd*_*:* @PZ99 *+37%*


No point highlighting the best monthly performances as they're on top of the leader board. 

_*# of Competitors beating the XAO index:*_ 42/66 (64%) 

_*Best selected stocks:*_ *SOR* +218%, *VUL* + 186%, *CXO* +138%


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2021)

*CY 2021 Competition end of February update*:     XAO at *+1.3%* 

*New Leader*: @Miner *+92%

2nd*: @jamezo10 *+87%

3rd*: @Muchado *+81%

Best monthly gains*:  
@jamezo10  +80% (IOU),
@Miner  +75% (BD1), 
@The Cruising Investor +74% (IOU),
@oilleak +69% (IOU),
@Copperbum +59% (IOU)

_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 40/66 = 61%
_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 44/66 = 66%


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of March update:   *XAO *+2.4%* ytd

Same leader, minor shuffle of placings. More losses than gains this month.

_*Leader:*_ @Miner *+106%

2nd: *@Muchado *+79%

3rd:* @access *+53%

Best Monthly gains*: 
@Cam019 +15%
@Miner  +14%
@IrishPride +13%
@investtrader +11%

_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 39/66 = 59%
_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 41/66 = 62%


----------



## peter2 (31 March 2021)

@systematic   I haven't adjusted the *AYS* data for the off market takeover. Conditions were complex and included choices.



For ease of calculation and ongoing monitoring I'm considering the offer of WAM shares.


----------



## peter2 (1 May 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of April update:    *XAO *+6.4%* ytd

New leader but let's not make much ado about it.   

_*Leader:*_ @Muchado *+120%

2nd: *@Miner *+90%

3rd:* @oilleak *+65%

Best Monthly gains*: (>20%)
@Muchado +40% (*ADO*)
@investtrader +28% (*ALC, NMT*), @leeroy +26% (*IHL*)
@Garpal Gumnut  +24% (*VUL*), @oilleak  +23% (*IOU, GRV*), 
@aus_trader +22%, @So_Cynical  +21%, @kenny  +21%, @bux2000  +20%

_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 36/66 = 55%  (slightly lower than last month)
_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 40/66 = 62% (same)


----------



## peter2 (28 May 2021)

Early end of May update as I won't have time at the end of May (31st).  

Huge moves this month, most of them down. Leader loses 30% but still leads!

New place holders gain 50% in May. The pack is closing in on the leader. There's only 2% in the top 3.


----------



## peter2 (28 May 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of May update: *XAO *+8.4%* ytd


_*Leader:*_ @Muchado *+88%

2nd: *@leeroy *+85%

3rd:* @kenny *+85%

Best Monthly gains*: (>20%)
@kenny  +57% (*IMU*)
@leeroy +34% (*MEY*)
@PZ99  +27% (*BPM*)

_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 29/66 = 44% (less than last month)
_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 37/66 = 56% (fewer)

New format that puts all the winners and the losers on their own page. 




No grumbles about the new format because I'm on the second page with you. Grr.


----------



## peter2 (28 May 2021)

kenny said:


> *IMU *- biotech is a waiting game and IMU is a controversial choice but I'm playing the odds that the trials will reveal positive outcomes during 2021 for the Lung Cancer (Phase 1; PD-1 Vaxx) and gastric cancer (Phase 2; HER-Vaxx).




This months massive mover *IMU* *+140% May, +355% YTD*  was selected by only one person. Nice @kenny


----------



## peter2 (29 June 2021)

It's raining, I'm locked down and tonight's tennis is cancelled. _Quelle horreur! _

The end of the month is almost upon us, so I thought I'd take a look at the CY21 leaders. 

I can't believe what I'm seeing. The leaders have stumbled and there's a Bentley Arnage with Qld plates racing to the lead! 

I haven't looked at the rest of the competitors and things may change tomorrow but prepare ourselves for a surprise tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> New format that puts all the winners and the losers on their own page.



How timesaving is that!!


----------



## peter2 (30 June 2021)

*Y 2021 Yearly Competition - End of June update: *XAO *+10.7%* ytd

_*Leader:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+88%

2nd: *@leeroy *+74%

3rd:* @PZ99 *+71%

Best Monthly gains*: (>20%)  
@Garpal Gumnut  +30% (*LTR*)
@johnsy800 +26% (*LTR*)
@PZ99 +24% (*LTR*)
@Padowan +20% (*LTR*)

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 35/66 = 53% (fewer each month)
_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 25/66 = 38% (less than last month)

*Competitors above Zero: *




*Competitors below Zero: *


----------



## Gunnerguy (30 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> *Y 2021 Yearly Competition - End of June update: *XAO *+10.7%* ytd
> 
> _*Leader:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+88%
> 
> ...



I wasn’t around (actively) when this started a year ago but it’s very interesting. 
I know this will garner a groan from some in the community, but I’ll say it anyway (quietly) .......
...... only 38% beat the benchmark. I know it’s just for a bit of fun, however it still keeps with my thoughts that it’s very hard to ‘beat the market’.
Hope you all had a good FY 21.
Gunnerguy


----------



## So_Cynical (30 June 2021)

14th with a respectable 32% - I'm doing much better this year. surprised there are more below 0 than above as its been a good year really.


----------



## peter2 (30 July 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of July update: *XAO *+11.9%* ytd

The leading margin increases and the place holders change. 

_*Leader:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+115%

2nd:* @PZ99 *+84%

3rd: *@bux2000 *+78%

Best Monthly gains*: (>20%)
@bux2000  +28%
@brerwallabi  +28% (VUL, XF1)
@Garpal Gumnut +27% (VUL, LTR)
@Craton  +24% (AXE)
@aus_trader +20% (NMT)

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 36/66 = 54% 
_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 24/66 = 36% (less than last month)

*Competitors above Zero:*




*Competitors below zero.


*


----------



## investtrader (31 July 2021)

Peter, Thanks for a great job tracking this comp


----------



## peter2 (14 August 2021)

*Middle of August 21* sees @Garpal Gumnut powering further ahead thanks to *VUL*. 
@brerwallabi also making up ground thanks to *VUL*. These two were the only ones to select *VUL* (+426% so far).


----------



## peter2 (14 August 2021)

What this?  From further down the order comes @Craton who's the only one holding *AXE* (+356% so far). 

This gets him from 13th to 6th.


----------



## Craton (14 August 2021)

Thanks for the mention and your work on this Peter. Nice to have a flyer in the mix but, overall, still a long ways to go.


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2021)

Almost the end of August and this marks the 3/4 stage. How have the leaders fared this month? 
Has VUL, LKE AXE gone higher or have they drifted down? 

Has there been a huge move in another stock?  Is there a surprise hidden in the pack following the leaders. 

All will be revealed after the close (and my dinner) tonight.


----------



## peter2 (31 August 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of August update: *XAO *+14.2%* ytd

Our peerless leader consolidates his lead. (Ross Creek Hotel patrons are continuing to benefit from GG's largesse). 

_*Leader:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+160%

2nd:* @leeroy *+113%

3rd: *@PZ99 *+107%

Best Monthly gains*: (>30%)
@Garpal Gumnut *+45%* (VUL, LTR)
@leeroy *+42%* (IHL,EL8)
@brerwallabi *+37%* (VUL)
@kenny *+36%* (IMU)
@So_Cynical *+33%* (CXL)

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 35/66 = 53%
_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 29/66 = 44% (more than last month)

*Competitors above Zero:*




*Competitors below Zero:


*


----------



## bux2000 (31 August 2021)

Good on Yah Mate
bux


----------



## peter2 (1 September 2021)

This chart shows the progress of the current top 10 throughout the year so far. 



Check out the journey of @So_Cynical . There can't be much left in the tank. 

The most consistent has been @Garpal Gumnut .


----------



## So_Cynical (1 September 2021)

peter2 said:


> This chart shows the progress of the current top 10 throughout the year so far.
> 
> View attachment 129689
> 
> ...



~
I love charts like that, CXL - Calix has been my big winner, those big winners are just so important.


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 September 2021)

finicky said:


> Picks for 2021 Comp
> 
> *KCN*  (kingsgate Consolidated)
> *HRZ*  (Horizon Minerals)
> ...




hows that porridge going @finicky , still warming up ?
taste test today ?


----------



## finicky (9 September 2021)

@Joules MM1 
My selection poised for last Quarter sprint, it'll be like one of those tornado pictures where only one house stands mysteriously untouched.


----------



## Joules MM1 (9 September 2021)

finicky said:


> @Joules MM1
> My selection poised for last Quarter sprint, it'll be like one of those tornado pictures where only one house stands mysteriously untouched.



haha, whirlwind bears are not roaming (yet) but local indexes need of a decent retrace/consolidation, 
Scotty should be watching, decent enough pullback says "where the index goes the vote goes"


----------



## peter2 (10 September 2021)

@Garpal Gumnut continues in the lead with his lithium selections *LTR, VUL* charging higher. 

But, uranium has surged in Sept pushing the second placed @leeroy (*PDN, EL8*) higher as well.

The gap between 1st and 2nd was 47% at EOM. Now it's only 22%.


----------



## peter2 (15 September 2021)

The ongoing demand for uranium has pushed @leeroy to the lead. Yes, sorry to say GG. 
Sept is far from over though.


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 September 2021)

finicky said:


> Picks for 2021 Comp
> *BBOZ* and *BBUS* would be well known inverse etfs to most that will make or break me in  the 2021 comp. They being leveraged bear bets against the ASX200 and the S&P500. I have a tentative plan to buy these myself but only when I see a chart change, a luxury I don't have for the comp. I expect these to cost me early on but maybe come on hard from back of the field.
> .




suddenly, someone has  an exclusive play .......


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2021)

Last day of Sept which marks the end of the third qtr. There's only three months left. That's < 60 trading days. 

The competition bear has raised his head a little but I anticipate he'll go back to sleep very soon. Night, night @finicky 

Uranium companies are in midst of a pull-back as the short term profiteers sell. Lithium remains solid in demand. 
Updated results later this evening.


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of September update: *XAO *+11.4%* ytd

Uranium decayed a little at the EOM fueling the fossil to the lead once again. (Apologies to a youthful GG for my word play.)

_*Leader:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+176%

2nd: *@PZ99* +146%

3rd:* @leeroy *+135%

Best Monthly gains*: *(>30%)*

@Padowan *+45% *(LTR, AVZ)
@johnsy800 *+40%* (LTR, HAS)
@PZ99 *+39%* (CXO, LTR)
@UMike *+37%* (CAU, KCN)
@Dona Ferentes *+31%* (CXL)
@tech/a *+30%* (DYL, RHY, MLX)

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 41/66 = 62% (More than last month)
_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 29/66 = 44% (same)

*Competitors above zero:*




*Competitors below zero:*


----------



## peter2 (30 September 2021)

LOL @PZ99 's fast like (must have been eagerly awaiting the result after putting in a great month and moving into 2nd).


----------



## PZ99 (1 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> LOL @PZ99 's fast like (must have been eagerly awaiting the result after putting in a great month and moving into 2nd).



When I saw that little red dot I thought I was banned


----------



## peter2 (29 October 2021)

*<<< Leadership Spill >>>  * 

Evil short sellers targeting Scandinavian lithium project cause ructions in Australian ASF CY21 competition. Details to follow . . .


----------



## peter2 (29 October 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of October update: *XAO ytd *+11.5%*

New leader as *VUL* fell on the last day of the month. 

*Leader: *@PZ99* +210%*

_*2nd:*_ @Garpal Gumnut *+204%

3rd:* @leeroy *+163%

Best Monthly gains*: *(>30%)*
@PZ99 *+64%* (CXO, LTR)
@debtfree *+37%* (LOT,MNS)
@johnsy800 *+37%* (LTR,HAS)
@Padowan *+34% *(LTR, MGV)

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 40/66 = 61% (~ last month)
_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 33/66 = 50% (better)

*Competitors above zero:




Competitors below zero: *


----------



## peter2 (12 November 2021)

*Latest news update on the ASF CY21 Tipping Comp.   Seven weeks to go. *

Things are happening! The leaderboard has come to life with lots of changes. The year long rally in lithium has paused. Fairy tales (*VUL*) have been shorted. Uranium is rallying, off the wall tech (*CXL, BRN*)  have sprouted. Assorted explorers are pumping. 

I'll be providing weekly updates for the *top 10* only. I will provide the regular EOM updates. 

This is going to get very interesting (for those in the top 10, _sigh_).

*New leader *is @leeroy , 2nd is @PZ99  and 3rd is @debtfree .

*Competitors rallying strongly:* leeroy, debtfree, @investtrader , @So_Cynical , @bux2000 , @Dark1975


----------



## PZ99 (12 November 2021)

My money is still on the Bentley to make a pass on the last lap


----------



## So_Cynical (12 November 2021)

4th with a 583% winner, still holding a few, Thanks for the updates Peter.


----------



## peter2 (19 November 2021)

*CY21 Tipping Comp updates:*  Six weeks to go.

Minor changes, @debtfree crashes out thanks to the *MNS* price drop. Jeez, you've had a "bad" week, mate.

*CXL* continues to rally higher helping @So_Cynical higher in the rankings and dragging @Dona Ferentes by the hair into the top 10.

@tech/a remains in 11th place


----------



## debtfree (19 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> Minor changes, @debtfree crashes out thanks to the *MNS* price drop. Jeez, you've had a "bad" week, mate.




Yes the Christmas layby might have to be cancelled. 😭


----------



## peter2 (19 November 2021)

*Note*: At the EOY if any of the prize money place holders are within 5% of each other I'll include any divs and capital returns that have been earned throughout the year. eg WES $2 + divs  FCredits won't be included.


----------



## peter2 (26 November 2021)

*CY21 Tipping Comp updates:* Five weeks to go.

Friday's selloff causes leadership spill.  @PZ99 takes the lead. 
@debtfree making a comeback courtesy of MNS.


*Latest top 10. *





Plenty of volatility seen in the Top 8.


----------



## peter2 (30 November 2021)

The penultimate monthly update is due this evening. Tonight's update won't be processed until much later (after tennis).


----------



## peter2 (1 December 2021)

*CY 2021 Yearly Competition - End of November update: XAO* ytd *+10.8%*

Last month's leader holds onto slim lead. Minor changes to the places.

*Leader: *@PZ99* +218%*

_*2nd:*_ @leeroy *+201%

3rd: *@Garpal Gumnut* +187%

Best Monthly gains*: *(>30%)*
@investtrader *+50%* (AVZ,NMT)
@Padowan *+46%* (AVZ)
@So_Cynical *+42% *(CXL)
@Dona Ferentes *+38%* (CXL)
@leeroy *+38%* (IHL,BRN)

_*# Competitors beating the XAO:*_ 34/66 = 52% 

_*# Competitors above ZERO*_: 39/66 = 59%

*Competitors above zero:*




*Competitors below zero: *


----------



## peter2 (1 December 2021)

Around the clubhouse turn, into the long home run with a little over 4 furlongs (weeks) to go. . .

It's @PZ99 in the lead from @leeroy in 2nd place and @Garpal Gumnut in third. @Padowan and @investtrader are closing on the leaders.




At the end of this week I'm going to remove the bottom three. It's a race between the top 5.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

Four weeks to go. . .  placings could become very interesting. 

New leader as LTR and ASM drifts lower. 

@leeroy takes the lead again from @PZ99, @investtrader overtakes @Garpal Gumnut for third place. 




Leaving 6th, 7th, 8th in, as the top five are losing value faster than them.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2021)

I like the fact that I have one tip with 540% UP and the other three all DOWN, including one at -87%. Imagine if *IT* was -540% .


----------



## frugal.rock (3 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Imagine if *IT* was -540% .



I have a stop loss hedging program which limits losses to 100% by default, (before costs), so what you ask me to imagine, isn't possible... 🏁 😂



Dona Ferentes said:


> I like the fact that I have one tip with 540% UP



I like the fact I sold all my tips early in the year... oh, and that at last record, I was beating @barney , and that I'm 4 positions away from one end of the score board.🤺


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 December 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> losses to 100% by default, so what you ask me to imagine, isn't possible... 🏁 😂
> 
> I like the fact I sold all my tips early in the year...



The nature of a set date start/ finish renders the whole comp academic/ a curious exercise.  I like the fact I held SE1 for a while, made 16% in a few months then sold .... but bought CXL in Dec 19 @ 75c, again in May '20 at 71c & have kept and not sold.. The other two, dartboard stuff.  Don't even know what they do.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

@Dona Ferentes  Truly one of this years most puzzling set of results. However it is +88% pa.

Another method to get to +88% is shown by the adjacent set of results from @tech/a


----------



## tech/a (3 December 2021)

I’ll take either


----------



## peter2 (10 December 2021)

*Three weeks to go*  . . .  @leeroy has retaken the lead, but both leeroy and @PZ99 are starting to fade. 

@Garpal Gumnut is making up ground fast and is now 2nd as *VUL* rallies again.

I can't discard 4th @Padowan , 5th @debtfree  and 6th @investtrader  just yet. They're only one price rally away from the leaders. 




With only 4% separating the top 3, looks like I'll have to find the divs and any cap returns paid during the year.


----------



## peter2 (10 December 2021)

Here are the EOW results for the top 6 with three weeks to go.  It's edge of the seat, nail biting time. 
Who will benefit from the Santa rally? Who's been naughty and who's been nice?


----------



## PZ99 (10 December 2021)

My tips went straight down the swanny 👇


----------



## peter2 (17 December 2021)

*Two weeks to go. . .   *Only five contenders left and their scores are tightening up. 
There's only 13% between the leader and 5th. 

@Garpal Gumnut retakes the lead from @PZ99 and @leeroy.
@Padowan and @investtrader getting closer and closer. 




After 50 weeks there's little in it.


----------



## peter2 (17 December 2021)

Here are the latest results with two weeks to go.




@debtfree sorry to see you out. 

_Note: Looking through all these selections I think only *WES* has paid divs and a cap return. 
At the end of next week I'll add the divs and cap return to the current price of *WES* (ie 0.88+0.90+2.00 = 3.78).
This will add 1.9% to @Garpal Gumnut total result. This may be important in the final placings. 

If there are any other companies in this pic that paid a div or cap return, please let me know so that I can include it. _


----------



## Sean K (17 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> Here are the latest results with two weeks to go.
> 
> @debtfree sorry to see you out.




@debtfree extremely unlucky at the moment due to the cycles with MLX, LOT and MNS taking significant hits. Still time to recoup, I think. SYR was picked one year late.


----------



## divs4ever (17 December 2021)

Commsec hints the BIG players have left the arena  ,  don't give up yet  , those mums and dads  might love your stock to the stars ( or not )

 good luck everyone


----------



## peter2 (24 December 2021)

*Big changes in the leaderboard* with one week to go. . . and it's only three trading days left. 

@leeroy regains the lead as @Garpal Gumnut (and VUL) fades. 

@PZ99 is *2nd* and @investtrader is now *3rd*.  @Padowan is *4th* with GG now *5th*.


----------



## peter2 (24 December 2021)

All the numbers for the top 6.


----------



## Ann (24 December 2021)

I hope the folks who are doing so well actually bought and held on to their winning trades for the year.  

It would be interesting to see, if people really fessed up.

I wonder if that means I have to actually buy and display my results? Maybe.

OK, seriously thinking about it but will reserve the right to sell early!


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

*Huge moves in almost all lithium stocks in the ASX today.* 
All the CY21 leaders have some exposure to lithium stocks.  There's going to be some movers after the close. I'll post an update later.

@debtfree  yes, even *MNS* has gone up nicely today. You'll need another two up days though to catch the leaders.


----------



## debtfree (29 December 2021)

Tight between top 3.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

debtfree said:


> Tight between top 3.



For the breaking bad fans...


----------



## debtfree (29 December 2021)

How long have you hung onto that one @frugal.rock, waiting for the opportunity to use it?


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

*Update, with only two trading days left. . . *

At one point this afternoon the top 4 were within 1% of each other. That's tight. 
A few prices drifted lower nearer the close leaving the top 2 within 1%. 

That's pretty amazing. After one year of price movement the top 2 are practically even with different selections. 

Here's the race to the top place.


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

Here are the numbers for the top 6. with only two trading days left in 2021.


----------



## debtfree (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *Huge moves in almost all lithium stocks in the ASX today.*
> All the CY21 leaders have some exposure to lithium stocks.  There's going to be some movers after the close. I'll post an update later.
> 
> @debtfree  yes, even *MNS* has gone up nicely today. You'll need another two up days though to catch the leaders.



Geez, I need 30%+ on each stock or another 120%+ on 1 stock just to catch them. 😞


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

Talk about suspense... Looks like those of us vying for the wooden spoon are gonna have to wait till Fridays closing bell 😆


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

OK here's the numbers for the "Race to the Bottom". 

@frugal.rock  Your chances for the Plastic spoon look grim with that lone winner in your batch. 
You and @barney can head to the bar and think about next year.


----------



## barney (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> OK here's the numbers for the "Race to the Bottom".   You and @barney can head to the bar and think about next year.




Thanks for your work/effort @peter2 

Fortunately I no longer own 3 of the 4     so I live to fight another day


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2021)

*Only one trading day left for the CY21 yearly comp.*

There's still less than 1% separating the top 2.  There's a new leader. 

@investtrader takes the lead with one day remaining from @PZ99 . The margin is only 0.5%.


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2021)

Here are the latest numbers.  Tomorrow's winner will be determined by a random tick in the prices.


----------



## barney (30 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> @frugal.rock  Your chances for the Plastic spoon look grim with that lone winner in your batch.
> You and @barney can head to the bar and think about next year.




The fat lady hasn't sung yet @frugal.rock    IBX and EPY up 1000% tomorrow, you watch!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2021)

barney said:


> The fat lady hasn't sung yet .... you watch!



Tenacious B and the Parsimonious Pebble.  🎭


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

*Intra-day update* to the exciting conclusion of the CY21 comp. 

@investtrader is having a good day thanks to *NMT*. Is it all over then, No.

@leeroy is having a better day with *IHL*, *PDN*, *EL8* all going up today. 

@PZ99 has now fallen behind the other two.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> *Intra-day update* to the exciting conclusion of the CY21 comp



Short day. 2pm close for ASX, 🕑 and by 2:11 it's all over


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2021)

Does prayer help?

gg


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

In your case GG, after leading for most of the year the *VUL* story has faded a little. You could blame those "evil" short sellers. 
You put up a great challenge for most of 2021.


----------



## PZ99 (31 December 2021)

PZ missed out again but as they say at Bathurst _"There's always next year"_

Still... looks like a hat trick in the other thread


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Does prayer help?



Prayer helps. Who do you want cancelled?


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

This years comp could be decided by a closing price.  



 Break open that piggy bank @investtrader


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

Whoa, @debtfree , you have had a huge day with *MLX* and *MNS* spiking higher. 

You've added 55% to your total in December. One of the best monthly gains in Dec. 

------

Procedure, I won't get the EOD prices for a little while due to the early close. I'll check the top half results to ensure that another competitor hasn't had a surprising reevaluation. 

When I'm done, I'll send the results to @Joe Blow to announce the winners of the prizemoney. 

All I can say at this time is that it's very close between the top2 and it's another close result for 3rd place.


----------



## investtrader (31 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> This years comp could be decided by a closing price.
> 
> View attachment 134970
> 
> Break open that piggy bank @investtrader



I’m having lunch at the moment ..should I order the Grange??


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

What, you've still got your appetite after biting your nails all day?


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

I'm not stealing Joes' thunder, however I have to congratulate the ASF community on their stock picking prowess.

43/66 (*65%*) of competitors selected a profitable batch.
33/66 (*50%*) of competitors beat the XAO index.

Well done.

*December biggest winners: * (>30%)
@Springs +72% (CNB)
@debtfree +55%
@Dark1975 +38%
@Knobby22 +36%
@investtrader +33%
@Muchado +32%
@aus_trader +30%


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2021)

OK folks, the results are officially in. The 2021 stock tipping competition has been decided and the winners are:

First Place: @investtrader +204.6%
Second Place: @leeroy +203.3%
Third Place: @PZ99 +186.7%

Very close behind the three leaders and the winner of honourable mention this year was:

Fourth Place: @debtfree +183.7%

A hearty congratulations to all the winners! It was an absolute cliffhanger this year that went right down to the final day. I recall a yearly competition a few years ago being very close also. These kind of competitions are the best, delivering the kind of excitement the punter in all of us crave.

If the competition winners could send me a PM I will organise your prize money.

Many thanks to @peter2 for his generous efforts in maintaining the competition during 2021 and keeping us all updated each month.

To those who didn't win, 2022 could be your year! Please post your entries in the Tipping Competition for Full CY 2022 thread and lets make the 2022 competition another good one!


----------



## investtrader (31 December 2021)

Joe Blow said:


> OK folks, the results are officially in. The 2021 stock tipping competition has been decided and the winners are:
> 
> First Place: @investtrader +204.6%
> Second Place: @leeroy +203.3%
> ...



Many thanks to Joe for putting on the competition and also Peter2 for all of the hard work collating and reporting the results.
There is a large amount of luck in this type of competition, but also some skills required. My advice to others - trends persist for far longer than the crowd thinks.


----------



## peter2 (31 December 2021)

Here are the final results for CY21.


----------



## Craton (31 December 2021)

Well done to the top three, congrats!
Many thanks to the "scorers", onya!
At the end, nice to see I managed to score a modest green tick. 
Thank you to all entrants, bit of fun eh.


----------



## PZ99 (31 December 2021)

All those lead changes were amazing... well done all and thanks to @peter2 for keeping the dream alive.

Happy New Year


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 December 2021)

Oh well, I cam claim the dubious distinction of the best; CXL up 519% shared with @So_Cynical,  and, unique to me, the worst, SE1 down 85%

*never a dull moment*


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2022)

Knobby22 with 102% misses out on the top ten, its been a good year when 102% is not even really close, looking back i won the first unofficial comp with something like 60%, as a community we are leading the way.


----------



## UMike (2 January 2022)

Fantastic job everyone. Super thanks P2.


----------



## bux2000 (2 January 2022)

Can I add my thanks to @peter2  for all the work he has done and continues to do for us all here.
By some fluke I find myself in prestigious company at the end of 2021.
If only real life was as simple as it appears here with for me a 140% return for the year.

My congratulations to the winners and all those that participated in the CY21.

Can I wish everyone here a very Happy and Prosperous 2022.

All the very best

bux


----------

